# How can I check how much RAM I can add?



## erang (May 3, 2007)

I have a simple question: I have Dell Dimension 4600 with 512MB. How much memory i can add and in what configuration (2x512? other?). Do i have to replace the exisitng memory or just add? Thansk, Eran


----------



## playme123 (Jun 20, 2007)

hi when asked this on another forum they told me to go to crucial.com do an online system scan and it will tell you what you have got and what you can upgrade to


----------



## jenisbro (Jun 16, 2007)

Each memory slot can hold DDR PC3200,DDR PC2700 with a maximum of 1GB per slot


----------



## playme123 (Jun 20, 2007)

http://www.crucial.com/uk/store/listparts.aspx?model=Dimension+4600
click on this


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

As previously mentioned the board will support up to 4gb of memory.

If you want to add memory, first of all determine the speed of the memory installed.

If you don't know what memory you have go here; http://www.gtopala.com/siw-download.html

and download SIW 1.68. This is an executable that doesn't have to be installed on your machine. Just download it to the desktop and launch the application. After the application launches click on Memory in the left pane, and when the right hand side pane opens see what information it gives you for the Memory. It will tell you the speed of the memory and in which slots it is installed.

If you want to delete SIW 1.68 just right click on the desktop icon and delete it. You may want to keep it since it is handy for finding information for your machine.

Most likely since you now have 512mb you probably will have a 256mb module in slot 1 and a 256mb module in slot 3. If you want to add another 512mb of memory just get two 256mb modules and install them in slot 2 and slot 4.

If you want to kick it up another notch and add a gig of memory, buy two 512mb modules and install a 512mb module in slot 1 and slot 3, and move the existing 256mb modules to slot 2 and slot 4.

If your existing configuration is different than two 256mb modules in slots 1 and 3 post the information and we can tell you how to add additional modules.


----------



## erang (May 3, 2007)

I had 2x 256M installed. I bought 1G, installed it in slot1 and moved the other 256M modules to slot 2 and slot 3. Seems that the system recognizes the 1.5G total. Is it right configuration? Any difference were to install the modules? Thanks.


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

If the memory is recognized correctly and you have no problems then the arrangement you have it is fine.


----------



## erang (May 3, 2007)

Seems I was too quick on the trigger - I went and bougth without checking first. In crucial.com and other memory WEBs it say specifically that I need to install in pairs - that is, 2 x 512M, and not 1x1G. When I bougth the 1G, seller told me it is OK and no need for pairs. 
So now system recognize that but is it non-optimal? Can i get more from 2x512 ? I may go to the shop and change the 1G to 2x512, if really needed (but more $s).
Please advise... Eran


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

If you can changed the 1G for two 512mb thats the way I would go.
This would give you a total of 2G in 4 slots, more than enough for that system
Try and get the same speed ram otherwise all ram runs at the slowest speed


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

With a dual channel board you get your very best performance with all the modules matched in channel A & B. 

Since you already have two 256mb modules, your next best performance would be to do what I explained in post #5: "buy two 512mb modules and install a 512mb module in slot 1 and slot 3, and move the existing 256mb modules to slot 2 and slot 4".


----------

